# What to name my tortoise



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello guys I have had my tortoise for over a year now and I don't know what to name him/her. Please help.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

hey, did you read what i posted on you last picture? about the dangers of keeping him in that environment.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just saw that. Do you know any good substrates. Because before I was using reptibark. I switched to sand because of the dust that the reptibark left. I also squirt his enclosure every other day. Thank you for replying.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

i would say cypress mulch, orchard bark, and coco coir are good substrates that hold humidity really well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

i like to give my torts weird names! zooboo, bob1 and bob2. any names you have in mind?


----------



## Jodie (Dec 20, 2014)

I think he looks like a Solomon. No explanation available, it just popped in my head when I looked at him. Lol. My first leopard didn't have a name for a couple of years. Eventually we just started calling him Mort. I recently changed it to Pig Pen for the obvious reasons


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

what has your sulcatas diet?


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

It is all natural. I give him/her grass, dandelion greens, and kale.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

does he have a water bowl in his enclosure?


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

No I soak him every week. I don't keep a water bowl in his enclosure because I am afraid that he will drown. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Once my grandpa comes to my house I will get the coco coir.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

he needs access to water bowl at all times. if he doesn't have a water bowl he can get bladder stones. use a thin plant saucer as a water bowl. here is a picture of a dead greek tortoise that didn't have access to a water bowl, you can see the bladder stone.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

use this type of water dish where he can fit his entire body in.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

heres also a pic of sand stuck inside a tortoises intestines.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Putting a water bowl right now. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/ read this entire care sheet.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

He looks like a Quintin


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

My sulcata is Posey but I doubt thays helpful (=


----------



## Jodie (Dec 20, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> Thanks for the info.


Thanks for listening. A lot of us have learned these lessons the hard way. Good for you being open minded and doing what you can for your adorable tortoise.


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 20, 2014)

i like Solomon to but make it Solomon Grundy lol


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you Jodie I had a leopard tortoise but it died because I only had the heat lamp.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> Thank you Jodie I had a leopard tortoise but it died because I only had the heat lamp.


on another thread it said you keep him in a 20 gallon tank, that is way to small. i think he should be in around a 4ft by8ft enclosure.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 20, 2014)

My tortoise is over a year old now. I keep him in a much bigger enclosure now.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> My tortoise is over a year old now. I keep him in a much bigger enclosure now.


good!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 20, 2014)

"Rutherford" ......Aka " Lord Rutherford"........( a New Zealand-born British physicist who became known as the father of nuclear physics)


----------



## alex_ornelas (Dec 21, 2014)

I like Solomon.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

The second I put in the water bowl he puts substrate all in it. Do I really need the water bowl or can I just soak him every week.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> The second I put in the water bowl he puts substrate all in it. Do I really need the water bowl or can I just soak him every week.


a water bowl and multiple soaks a week are very important.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

also make the substrate a bit more moist, looks a little dry to me.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Do I really need a water bowl in his enclosure because it's only 2 minutes that the water bowl has been in it and this is what he did.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> Do I really need a water bowl in his enclosure because it's only 2 minutes that the water bowl has been in it and this is what he did.
> View attachment 110916


yes he really does need a water bowl. if you moisten the substrate i don't think he will kick so much in. dump a couple cups of water in the enclosure and mix the substrate around.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------



## leigti (Dec 21, 2014)

Put some slate or large pebbles around the bowl so that he won't track dirt into it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

here is a desert tortoise with a giant bladder stone because he's owners didn't provide hip with water.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I'll put some pebbles around the bowl.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

did you moisten the substrate?


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes I did.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> Yes I did.


good!


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Can you please tell me how to post a new thread because I forgot.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

are you an a phone or a computer?


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

iPhone 5c.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> iPhone 5c.


sorry I'm on my computer i have no idea how to post stuff using a phone.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 21, 2014)

1- Leave the thread by clicking on the arrow in the top left corner:


2-Swipe the screen, moving your finger from the left side to the right side of the screen:


3-Click on "Browse":


4- Choose the category you want, here I chose "Tortoise Enclosures":


5- Click on the three white dots on the top right corner:


6- Write the subject and the thread:


----------



## Earth Mama (Dec 21, 2014)

Make sure the pebbles are too big for him to eat and make the pebble or rock ring around the water dish a few inches wide. He will always track some dirt into his water bowl but this should minimize it some.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 21, 2014)

sulcata tortoise #1 said:


> Thanks a lot.


Your welcome! Tag me if you need any help.


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sure thing.


----------

